# Learn a couple of blues turnarounds



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of turnarounds that are pretty easy. The first one is a Clapton style turnaround in E, and the second one is a nice one in A with a different style.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

And while you’re at it, after you’ve learned the turn around in A, see if you can figure out the intro to Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.


----------

